# opera + www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer

## wirus

Witam,

Opera nie odtwarza filmów na stronach (widać szare tło), dźwięk słychać.

```
Opera

Installed versions:  10.10_pre4566!m!s!t(14:01:06 22.08.2009)(gnome linguas_pl)

Mplayer

Installed versions:  1.0_rc2_p20090731(18:51:51 05.08.2009)(X a52 aac aalib alsa ass cddb cdio dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode esd faac faad gif iconv ipv6 jpeg kernel_linux live mad mmx mp2 mp3 network opengl osdmenu oss png quicktime radio rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm speex theora tremor truetype unicode video_cards_nvidia vidix vorbis win32codecs x264 xscreensaver xv xvid)

gecko-mediaplayer

Installed versions:  0.9.6(20:00:40 22.08.2009)(gnome)
```

Sprawdziłem na firefoxie i jest to samo.

Zapomniałem o jakiejś fladze USE w mplayerze?

----------

## t0mus

Podobne objawy (szare tło i w operze i w firefoxie, co do dźwięku to nie jestem pewien) miałem kiedy jednocześnie z gecko-mediaplayerem zainstalowany był plugin z totema. Pomogło usunięcie totemowego plugina.

----------

